# Converting a Chaos lord on a god mount



## Waaagh_Skabfang (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey there everyone,

I have been wondering, as I am not sure if at this rate with all the new codices that GW seem to be churning out if there will be any new CSM models coming out soon, what would be the best bitz to convert a:

Chaos Lord on Juggernaut: the issue wouldn't really be the juggernaut but finding the right rider who looks lordish, have extra chaotic gubbinz as well as sit on it is the difficulty in my eyes. It has been suggested by a friend to use the aspiring champion model and have him standing on top of the juggernaut and replace his knife with him holding a chain link to it which I guess being chaotic he doesn't need to be sitting on it, any suggestions on how I should go about that? or if you do think that is a good idea?

Palanquin would be cool, not sure how I would do that, maybe a base of nurglings and have them hold up a circular resting place for the lord? So then I could even just pop the infantry chaos lord model I have on the platform.

The other mounts I do not think would be much of a problem: a disc of tzeentch exists on a fantasy model I am sure and, although I am not sure if it is since I do not have my codex with me, a seeker of slaanesh would do for the mount of slaanesh right? if so then I am pretty sure they are thin enough to fit a space marines legs on, whether realistically they can hold up a space marine we will never know...this is warhammer. 

It is just these mounts that there is a tad of insecurity about so thought if anyone was willing to give their own suggestions or experiences of converting. :grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The juggernaught is my personal favorite, its mechanical so it fits quite nicely into 40k, making it with a rider isnt that hard these days as we have good old thunderwolves whos riders legs and sadle would chaos up no problem, then torso him up, big impressive helmet, nice big sword, give him a wrisr mounted bolter from greyknights so he can hold the reigns of the jugger inthe same hand.


----------



## Waaagh_Skabfang (Feb 12, 2013)

I never thought about that actually, using the thunderwolf rider's legs are a great idea! I like the idea of the wrist mounted bolter: don't need to be a grey knight to obtain that (just loot it from a grey knight ofc!)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Steed of Slaanesh: Seeker/Hellstrider model (preferably the latter, since the Marauder models that come with that kit have armored legs that make close approximations of CSM legs or the fantasy OOP metal kit of Chaos Lord on a Steed of Slaanesh (affectionately known around my neck of the woods as the "tittysnake").

Palanquin of Nurgle: Epidemius's throne or scratch-build. A box of Plaguebearers comes with Nurglings hauling on intestines which could easily become Nurglings hauling on ropes.

Disc of Tzeentch: I believe there is indeed a fantasy WoC model, though a Daemons Herald of Tzeentch on a Disc comes with the proper 40k base that you'd want, as well.

Juggernaut of Khorne: Well, there are the WoC Skullcrushers models. Of course, you hardly want to have to buy 3 of the model when you're only going to be using 1 of them.... ebay?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Like This?








I like the skullcrusher idea too. It would be easier to convert. The Warriors of chaos lord on juggernought is easily converted to 40k and the model is magnificent.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

shaantitus said:


> The Warriors of chaos lord on juggernought is easily converted to 40k and the model is magnificent.


Very true. IMO it's one of the finest models that GW have ever produced.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

You can make any common soldier look like a leader, just give him some extra gear, functional/ascetic, and pose him like he's the baddest mot------ around. SM's are one of the easiest to do this for. I usually take a common soldier and gear him out, My tau I gave him a unique weapon and helmet both, CSM gave him a tricked out bike/helmet, VC army I'm still working on but anything with flesh sticks out with them.

I don't think you have to worry about demon mounts holding up a SM is a problem, their demons, doubt they are as weak as they look.


----------



## Waaagh_Skabfang (Feb 12, 2013)

shaantitus said:


> The Warriors of chaos lord on juggernought is easily converted to 40k and the model is magnificent.


I did look into this model, but he does not have the typical space marine backpack and I would just not be comfortable ruining the asthetic of the model to keep to that piece of lore. I could proxy him but whats the point if I am not even sure I will be getting chaos warriors in the future?

Plus I like the idea of building my own model out of different bitz



Mossy Toes said:


> Steed of Slaanesh: Seeker/Hellstrider model (preferably the latter, since the Marauder models that come with that kit have armored legs that make close approximations of CSM legs or the fantasy OOP metal kit of Chaos Lord on a Steed of Slaanesh (affectionately known around my neck of the woods as the "tittysnake").


Haha wow never knew that kit was there, I'll probably go with the hellstrider mount when I come to that conversion. They look do look cooler  IMO



Mossy Toes said:


> Of course, you hardly want to have to buy 3 of the model when you're only going to be using 1 of them.... ebay?


Yeah thats going to be my main resource xD


----------

